# M-Audio BX5a Stands



## Edrick (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got some M-Audio BX5a studio monitors that I'd like to get up off my desk, anyone have recommendations for some wall mounts or something that I can use with these speakers? 

It's for an editing system so I'm at a computer desk with two monitors.


----------



## Jsamuels201 (Sep 15, 2011)

I built stands with some pieces of poplar and wood screws from my school's wood shop. If you have some extra money I'd do that and then throw these Auralex MoPAD | Sweetwater.com under them. Make sure you have them properly placed though because no matter what you put them on if there in a bad spot in the room it's only going to cause you problems.


----------

